# What brand & model remote do you use?



## fibreKid

I'm about to start another project and I was wondering what remotes do you folks use?

I have several pieces of equipment and will soon be adding a cable box. Equip is listed in my profile. Last year I was thinking about a logitech 880 but recently I have been thinking about a Universal Remote HTMaster MX700.


----------



## Sonnie

I own a HTM MX700 for the great room and I use an HTM MX800 in the HT room. Absolutely love them both. Very easy to custom program in about every way imaginable.

EDIT (2009): Currently sporting an MX-980 for our great room and the MX-880 in the HT room.


----------



## fibreKid

Thanks Sonnie;

I'll order one today.

-john


----------



## JCD

How extensive is the remote code library for the HTM MX800?

Someday I'll need a new remote for my listening room that has some oldish equipment -- the pre-amp is an old Marantz AV600. My searches for a replacement remote (the original died a mysterious watery death) with all of the original commands have been fruitless except for the Harmony's.

Oh, and I have the original Pronto for my main HT.
*Pros:*
Great online community support
Totally customizable

*Cons:*
Customizing remote is a pain
for most actions, you need to use both hands
I'd have liked more hard buttons

JCD


----------



## Sonnie

I've never really used the code library because it never seems to load things/buttons just as I want them... but I'd say it's still pretty good. I don't know what to compare it to since it's all I've ever owned.

I know Andrew Pratt over at NLAV was big on Pronto's and I've always heard good things about them, but I'm a button man. Back when I had my Rotel pre-pro I used a couple of codes from the Pronto to load into my HTM.

I don't really see you needing much support for the HTM's... they seem so painless to program via the computer. But then again it's become second nature for me to program mine.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar

I'm a pronto guy. I set up my pronto with a star trek theme and it works pretty well. 

I love having the star trek theme. It just makes my theater a little more 'CUSTOM'.

Oh, and they use my remote on Stargate SG-1 when they are off planet. :blush: OK, I'm a geek.

I totally understand why some people prefer more hard buttons on the remote. It was a little difficult to get use to pushing the screen instead of hard buttons. I know that the newer prontos have more hard buttons than the one I am currently using. Another con on the pronto, is that they are kind of spendy. But you can get a bunch of different themes for them at http://www.remotecentral.com/.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## Fincave

Harmony 880 for me! Very easy to use, controls everything that I have. A big minus would be that you need an active internet connection to programme it. I also like the fact that it comes with a charging cradle and one charge normally lasts about a week. Was also impressed by Harmony/Logitechs customer service. Had a problem with the charging cradle and sent them email, received email very quickly from them and they sent off a new cradle and a tracking number for me to follow the parcel Canada to Finland, the whole process took about two weeks and cost me nothing! Worth looking into. They have a newer model out as well that is also capable of RF signals, handy for lights and motorised screens etc.


----------



## Guest

I've got a couple of MX-800s. The code library is good though not as extensive as that for the Pronto. However, you can get the oddball remote codes for the Pronto over at Remote Central.com and import them into the MX-800 software. I really like the feel of the MX-800. I think both the Pronto and Universal Remotes are nice - are you a touchscreen or a button person?


----------



## bricor

I like the Universal Remotes too.
I've got an 850, a 900, and 2 350's.


----------



## Phil M

Fibrekid I came into this thread late, so probably to late to help with your decision. I run a couple of HTM MX's, their database often lags behind availability of newly released equipment but they're versatile and easy to program. The Logitech Harmony remotes get great reviews, and are apparently easier to program via their website.
The main difference is that the HTM's are equipment based, while the Harmony series are activity based.
Whatever decision you've made both should workout fine.


----------



## rcarlton

Harmony 880. I still need to tweak it some. I still have all my remotes handy.


----------



## nova

Harmony 680,... nice little remote. This is the first universal remote I have ever had that would actually do what I wanted it to,.... control all my stuff.


----------



## gsmollin

I have a Logitech Harmony 520. The remote itself is fairly good. The problems I have had are the internet database from Logitech is full of errors. All of my equipment is mass produced, so the codes should be perfect, but many haven't been, and i had to manually program it. The software is also quirky.

On the other hand, it is much better than most older preprogrammed and learning remotes. The activity-based buttons , aka macros, are very nice, and are easy to program over the internet, once you have the correct commands programmed.


----------



## nova

Don't even want to get into the quirky software,... that is the only thing about the Harmony that I do not like. I really dis-like the step by step programing and all the questions. I just want to get in there and change what I want and be done with it. For the most part I do really like the Harmony remotes.


----------



## fibreKid

I'm knee deep in the MX editor software currently. To do what I want is going to take some time. :yikes:


----------



## Sonnie

I guess that's one thing I really like about the MX... it's fairly easy to program. I love the way I've got my macros set up. I'll have to post my files sometime.


----------



## nova

It's not that the Harmony is hard to program,... it just,... asks too many questions, and takes too long. Probably a very good programmable universal remote for beginners as it walks you through everything step by laborious step. I just get impatient 'cause I want to make the change I want to make without the step by step process.


----------



## Sthrndream

I use a Sony RM-AX4000 I got for Christmas. It's got its own quirks, but works reasonably well. Unfortunately, they've dumbed it down quite a bit and consequently I find it less flexible than previous models.


----------



## FlashJim

Harmony 688. It controls everything well except my rf ceiling fan. Dang it.


----------



## GregBe

MX-850 for me. I previously had the MX-500, which I liked, but the 850 can do anything I want it to.


----------



## Guest

UEI 5 in 1 that came with my DVR from Cableone. It controls most everything I have. I also have a One for All Kameleon that I hate.


----------



## Otto

Hi,

I'm using a Harmony 890. I probably have the same "website setup" complaints that others do. Can't they fix that?

Anyone else using the 890? I'd be interested to hear your particular issues. And share mine.

-- Otto


----------



## Ktulu

Harmony 880. Great remote. Buttons are a little small.


----------



## tomd51

I'm currently using a Sony RM-AV3000 LCD touchscreen remote control. While bulky and not terribly appealing visually, it's pretty simple for learning, labeling and macros. Plus the fact that it's a block, it has a low WAF, thereby leaving me w/control... :R

If I were to do it again, I'd likely go w/one of the Harmony or Universal HTM remotes. The Harmonys have a higher WAF and are pretty idiot proof (I still have the Harmony 688) for use and configuration, but I'm not terribly keen on the button layout. I love the Prontos, but from my perspective, they're just not worth the money... -TD


----------



## gacole2000

Philips Pronto Neo. There is a learning curve on the software, but I needed pictures/macros so that one touch would set it up for the wife.


----------



## DWJ

I use the HTM MX-500 w/IrClone (no longer made) box & pc software.
Been using it for around 3 years. Does any/everything I ask of it.

I use macros and discrete codes to power up/down system, change sources (activity based, ala Harmony) I even have a special macro set up for my wife, to re-enable the 30 sec. skip on my DirecTivo when I am out of town.

I thought of getting an MX-700/800, but I'll hold on to my little IrClone box til it dies.


Questions to the MX-700/800 owners: 

Does the included software allow relableing of the soft buttons? 

Does it allow you to back up all programming, including macros?


----------



## fibreKid

If you mean the buttons next to the lcd display, yes. You can make those lables say anything. The only problems is there isn't much space.
The software saves all your settings. You program the configuration on your PC and then upload it to the remote. You can download the software for a trial run for free. It's a neat little program.

-john


----------



## DWJ

Thanks John, yes, I was refering to the lcd labels.

The biggest issue for me, would be be the ability to back up my macros that I've spent many hours getting just right. I will d'load the program and check it out.

Thanks
Duell


----------



## MrPorterhouse

I use a Harmony 880, and I LOVE it. The customizations really make it over the top impressive. You can get by with just the basic functioning by going to a 600 series Harmony, but the 880 is just Uber Cool.


----------



## Otto

Hi there,

For those of you using the Harmony series, check out my "request for help" thread over here


----------



## Guest

I'm using the Harmony 520. This is my first universal remote and has really simplied my home theater.

Pros:
- Cheap, around $80 on sale
- Your wife and family can use it
- Can program about anything

Cons: 
- Programmed delay times are too slow, have to adjust
- Plastic buttons "click", gets annoying
- Logitech software sucks, for the most part (everybody says this)

I think I'll upgrade in a year or so. But for the money, this is one of the best pieces of equipment I could have bought. My wife would kick my butt if she still had to use four remotes like we used to.


----------



## Guest

Universal Remote all the way
MX3000 here
I had MX950 and after I got use the program got 3000
Here is the pic


----------



## Nick77

I am using mx850 and works very well.


----------



## Guest

> I know Andrew Pratt over at NLAV was big on Pronto's and I've always heard good things about them, but I'm a button man. Back when I had my Rotel pre-pro I used a couple of codes from the Pronto to load into my HTM.


And still am. I've long since dumped the TSU1000 I had (2 actually) and am now using the TSU3000 which has 14 buttons and a cursor pad along with the touch screen so its a big step forward over the older models that forced you to use the screen a lot more. All my devices now opperate of a single screen so I don't have to deal with tabs any more and with all the hard keys its not too often I need to use the screen as the navigtation pad and four hard keys on the bottom of the screen do most of what I typically do on a day to day basis.


----------



## azjimmy

I know this thread is a little old, but I am a fan of the One-For-All remotes. I have a URC8811 and use a JP1 cable and extender software to do just about anything I need. Device specific macros, macros on any key, nesting of macros, descrete codes etc. 
I've used it for quite a few years and have 2 spares for when this one dies.
The best thing is that they only cost $25-$35 and the software is free. Add the cable for $25 and you have a kick butt universal. There is a bit of a learning curve, but if you can work REW, you can program your remote with JP1 software.
Jim​


----------



## Woochifer

Which remote do you want to know about? I use six of 'em! 

The remote that came with my receiver is the closest thing to a universal remote that I have, and I have programmed it to also control the DVD player and TV. But, despite that, it seems that I still instinctively reach for the DVD remote whenever the player's on. Oh well, maybe the next upgrade!


----------



## Jerm357

I use the learning remote that came with my Onkyo receiver. Its been great only needing one remote to control every thing.


----------



## lcaillo

I use a Universal MX-350 (Osiris) and am very happy with it. It is the favorite of our installers and programmers in terms of reliability, ease of programming, flexibility, and layout. We used the Harmony remotes for a while but found them tricky to work with with many brands and less flexible. Both companies have great products and great support. The Harmony is likely better for the average person not doing a lot of custom programming and wanting to create their own macros and controls. The Universal remotes are likely better choices for someone more into customization. The Universal remotes have proven to be more reliable as well, though I have to give high marks to Logitech on support when we have had problems.


----------



## jvc

I have a Harmony 628. I like this remote a lot. The shape fits my hand good, it's easy to program, and very easy to operate. My wife even likes it. Before getting it, we had four remotes sitting on the coffee table, and now it's just one.

Occasionally it will miss getting the tv on the right input, when you first turn everything on, but if you hit the Help button, it has it right after about 3-4 seconds. I've about decided that when it does that, it's because the batteries are starting to get weak. Usually the batteries have to be replaced within two to three weeks, after the first time it does that

It had a button go bad, about a month or so, after I got it. I called them, and they walked me through some tests, and decided it was bad afterall. They sent me a new one, I sent them the bad one, and all has been fine since. That was a little over a year ago. Their customer service did right by me, and that's a good thing. 

If and when it finally dies, I'll probably get another Harmony, since they are so wife friendly, and easy to use.

I've told a couple of other people how easy they are to use, but they were stalling, as if they didn't believe me. I invited them over to my house, and demonstrated it for them. When they left my house, they went and bought one. Their wives thanked me for enlighting them with something they could use.

It's amazing what you can do by pushing just one button.........


----------



## Hakka

Logitech Harmony 880, very happy with it.


----------



## Thomas Funke

Hi, I am using a Philips Pronto SBC RU940. One of the first Models with the Black an White Touchscreen.
It's a bit difficult to Setup the remotecontrol, but after a little while of trouble with pronto edit you can do everything you want with. I am controlling my AV Equipment all the lights, the Air condition an the maskable screen by it, with a small DIY Interface.

With best regards ToFu :jump:


----------



## Guest

Harman kardon tc-30 (like a logitech 785 only a bit better


----------



## rabies_70

I have a fondness for the Pronto tsu3000....not the top of the line and a bit of a learning curve to get a truly customized remote, but once you get it....its no problem. I've got it programmed so that even the wife or my 70 y.o. mother in law can turn on the theater (and it is a complicated beast at best), control the lights watch a movie switch to tivo...whatever....in fact every room with a tv in my house (4) has one.....and three of the rooms have multiple components and surround on or off options. I've got them set up to ask questions..ie....what do you want to do, is this on? yes no etc...cant say enough good things even though a lot of folks take issue with philips in general...my 2c.


----------



## mechman

Logitech Harmony 880. 

mech


----------



## SNAP

A Pronto and a Marantz RC-2000, which doesnt do some of the functions(some numbers, menu) on my HDTV remote. I cant figure that out, why it does some #'s and not others (6 & 8).:coocoo:


----------



## Guest

I have the Logitech Harmony 659 and 1000... I agree the software kind of sucks, but I love how easily you can customize everything. They are great remotes! :bigsmile:


----------



## Instal

I use the Logitech Harmony for Xbox 360 and I have to say I am very disappointed. It never seems to do all the components correctly. There is allways one that doesn't turn on or turns on then off again or the input doesn't get set right or something:wits-end:. I have been through all the settings to try to get it working right but no matter what I do something still doesn't work quite right. The help button is great and It allways gets everything going but I have to use it allmost every time. This can be a frustrating hobby sometimes can't it?


----------



## azjimmy

Well, about a year ago, I was using the One for All 8811 with a JP1 cable. 
Last July, Woot.com had a deal I couldn't say no to. I gave in and bought a Harmony 880. All I can say is I'll never go back. With my JP1, I literally had over 100 hours into programing it, working out macros and timing, power states etc. With the Harmony, 45 minuets I had everything up and running perfectly. In another hour, it was running circles around it.
J
​


----------



## Atama

Logitech 890 here. Just got it last week and LOVE IT thus far, but still have other remotes handy just in case.


----------



## Guest

Still using my mX850 here and still cant imagine using anything else. I may be looking for another one shortly as this one is going on 3 yrs, then I can use the same software and format for both.


----------



## Guest

I´m from Brazil, and I use a Harmony 880, it´s a great remote, it control almost everithing except my wife(I hope someone invent something soon).:hide:

Fernando


----------



## cinema mad

I have A logitech harmony 1000i touch screen remote,I love the ease in which you set up this remote with logitech,s web base software and the ease of use when you set up macro comands 1 button does it all.while it is not the most advanced touch screen remote around it is perfect for the diy user that just want's an all in one solution.I did find that I needed to get A IR extender to get 100% macro command reliability, But I should mention that A lot of people with the logitech RF extender are finding that there harmony 1000 is crashing every few days and have to remove the battery to restore the remote to A usable state.


----------



## Guest

Logitech Harmony 720. I just purchased this a couple of weeks ago and it is great! I have no idea why I waited so long to get a real universal remote. It controls a Panasonic pdp, Onkyo receiver, Motorola DCT 6416, Xbox 360 with HDDVD add-on, an old JVC S-VHS unit, a JVC CD jukebox as well as a Philips CDR flawlessly. Even if the kids turn on a component separately, the "Help" button easily puts things back in sync. Let's see, that's seven remotes in the the drawer and one-touch activities to boot. I have been able to program everything I wanted on it and most functions were already present.

KAP


----------



## Keypadman

Have you ever tried the new RTI corp remotes. The M2 and the T2C are great. I have clients that want in wall touchscreens and are scared away of Crestrons prices and snooty sales reps. I install one of the RTI touchscreens and they are blown away, by both the cost difference and the ease of use. I sell and install both the URC and the RTI systems and have no real complaints. Best thing to do is try to standardize all of your installs. less headaches and times programming. both companies offer the ability to import clients JPEGS into thier remotes so they feel that they are getting a true custom system.


----------



## jacovn

pronto TSU-9600 with RFX-9600 for 2-way control of multiple devices via RS-232


----------



## bambino

I use the remote that came with my AVR, the one that came with the TV, the one that came with the CD player, the one that came with the PS3, and the one that came with the cable box, my wife loves it. Haha!


----------



## binarylinguist

URC MX-810


----------



## mpyw

I have a URC RF-20 with MB-100 RF receiver, this thing works great for basic functions and it had RF so I can control my satellite receiver from my bedroom.

and just bought a Logitech 880 last week and still tweaking the function but beginning to love it already.


----------



## dalto

So....I sort of have a remote problem but here is a partial list of what I still have.

URC:
MX-800
MX-850
MX-810
MX-980
MX-810i
MSC-400
MRF-350

Logitech:
Harmony 680
Harmony 768

UEI:
Xsight Color
Xsight Touch

Philips:
TSU-9200

Remotes I once had:
URC MX-500
URC MX-700
URC MX-900
Nevo Q50
Harmony One
Lots of others I cannot remember


----------



## HillCountry

I've used Pronto's and quite a few others. 
For me the Logitech Harmony One or the Harmony 700 is the way to go. 
Buttons just work better that a touch screen and the Harmony's are so easy and fast to setup.
(I know) The Harmony One does have a touch screen but it works Better (at lest it did for me) than the Pronto screen and there are sufficient number of buttons that the touch screen may be used sparingly in such a way that it’s a non-issue.


----------



## KYWalker

For daily use, all my equipment including the HTpc is running from my Harmony 880. When I need to do something a little special (setup, etc). I just grab the original remote and slap some batteries in it.


----------



## Lupin3d

I use a logitech harmony one and redeye mini (waiting a new software update that will fix the delay issue) to control a yamaha dsp ax-763, infocus in83 projector , ps3 (with the logitech IR to BT adapter) and a sky box.


----------



## MikeSp

KYWalker said:


> For daily use, all my equipment including the HTpc is running from my Harmony 880. When I need to do something a little special (setup, etc). I just grab the original remote and slap some batteries in it.


A year ago I bought a Harmony 880 and ended up preferring my 8 separate remotes and it just sits idle -- just did not work out for my needs -- nice remote, though. I am hoping for an Android tablet in the future with a total home control/A/V remote control app...

MikeSp


----------



## Senn20

I have a Mediagate GP-IR02BK I use with my PC setup. Also sold under the brand AV-gear. It's cheap, and it works...except that the IR receiver on the first one died in a week. No troubles with the second yet.


----------



## sideswiper

I use a Harmony 890 remote, with wireless extender so i can have some equiment out of site.


----------



## typ44q

I have been using a Harmony 880 for about 5 years now and it is great thought I have been thinking about getting a Harmony one because I really like the button layout and shapes better than the 880. I have read that people thought the IR output on the One is not as good as some of the older Harmony remotes but have never seen that confirmed.


----------



## pfp

I've been using Harmony remotes since the very first one they released (long before Logitech bought them) and can't see myself using anything else. The one I'm currently using is the Xbox model because at the time it was one of the few available in the US with the color buttons which I prefer to have hard instead of on the screen.


----------



## Ray3

I currently have the URC MX-850 and MX-900. Previously used the MX-500 and MX-700.

I know the Logitech remotes get a lot of mention and they make a fine product, but I just prefer the MX series and the ability to work with them and fine tune command-by-command on the PC. Plus the ability to find individual commands on Remote Central and program macros makes them special.


----------



## krakhen

I'm using a Monster AVL-300S I got on sale. It uses the Logitech Harmony database, is IR and RF, and brings with it a IR Flasher and IR emitters.

It's rechargeable and the keyboard lights up when you move it.


----------



## Johnlee2002

I have been using this for past 2 years:
Philips SRU9600 - Universal remote control - infrared










The only complaint I have is that the battery run out quite fast, so I will suggest using rechargeable battery for lower running cost in long run:sn:


----------



## louisp

Harmony One


----------



## KalaniP

Harmony 659. Best remote I've ever found. Perfect peanut shape, so comfy to use. Uses standard batteries so I don't have to muck with custom chargers. (I use Eneloops and just rotate a fresh set in anytime it runs low... which is measured in months.)

Almost all hard buttons, and soft buttons on the LCD for the few custom features you need. Best backlight EVER on a remote... but rarely needed since it's so well laid out, it's really easy to operate by touch.

I have one in the LR, one in the MBR, and I've set up two at my parent's, another two at my in-law's, and several other random ones for friends. They all rave about them as well.

My first one died after 5+ years of hard daily service, and I picked up another cheap on eBay. I'll be buying a couple more at one point just to have spares, because the newer ones seem to be headed in the wrong way, IMO.


----------



## LCSeminole

I"ve been using a URC MX-500 forever it seems and I'm quite used to it's functions, but lately I've been intrigued by some of the Harmony's, namely the Harmony One. I like the idea that Harmony's can updated on the website without much trouble as they have a listing for your particular equipment, so it looks like I'll be watching for a good deal on one of these.


----------



## tKFury

I've been looking for a remote that can control my Lutron IR light switch, but be able to do the delayed time from a scene selection.

I don't know of one that can do that though yet . Can anyone chime in?


----------



## nholmes1

What exactly do you mean by "but be able to do the delayed time from a scene selection." 

I know most of the programmable remotes can control the Lutron IR based switches, and URC even has some re-branded lutron switches which they can control via RF.

Pronto, URC, RTI, and even Harmony have delay options which can be built into Macros.


----------



## nholmes1

Products I have used personally included URC MX-500, MX-850, MX-900, MX-950 and Crestron controllers with ML-500/ML-600 which are re-branded MX-850s. I am currently using a Crestron processor with an older TPMC-10 touchscreen tablet and iPhone applications.

I have installed/programmed just about every brand out there and most models. I prefer little things in each brands devices but always end up going back to URC due to manufacturer support and the huge users base. I actually just installed my first Total Control system and that was fun, will be a nice system to compete with Control4 and Crestron Prodigy.


----------



## smurphy522

I use a URC-RFS200 Power Pack set-up Amazon link here

The URC is more capable, in some ways: no need for line-of-sight (as it is both IR & RF based). this also makes for a great 2nd zone (or part time 2nd zone) remote. It is easier to program in IR signals from other remotes vs. Harmony. However the Harmony database is usually stocked w/most codes.

For ease of initial programming and troubleshooting I give the edge to Harmony - they even have an on remote help :help: guide that goes through a series of Std troubleshooting commands with simple question like "did this work?" which my wife adores - she loves to just press a macro button and not wait for ~3 seconds until the macro has finished its thing (though not an issue so much with the URC remote - being RF).


And a Harmony 520 amazon link here

I got the Harmony refurbished from Logitech for $30 and it is a great deal! Love the ease of programming it and the ever expanding data base. You will need a computer with internet and UBS; probably not an issue as you are posting here though.

**** Most importantly (or maybe not) my wife happily uses the Harmony with little to no issues and she still refuses to use the URC remote. I just don't get it:scratch:. Although my 7 yr old can use either ,and program either too! ****


----------



## Sevenfeet

Harmony 700. It's not entirely adequate for my main home theater needs at only 6 supported devices, but I was hesitant to buy the Harmony One since it's an old product and at the time I bought the 700 (last Spring), I was sure that Logitech was going to replace it with a new model. Alas, that has not happened.


----------



## redsandvb

Been using a URC MX-900 for a while and am very happy with it for the most part. Programming is very flexible, for my needs anyway. A couple things I don't like, though, poor feedback/feel when pushing a button...no 'click' or 'clunk' feel, just kind of spongy. The buttons also require a little more force to push down and 'take' than other remotes. Oh, the button coating isn't especially durable either. It's very slowly fading away. URC's older Gemstone style buttons were the best.


----------



## H_Roark

Hello, I have a couple I have been playing with over the years. My current rig is a MX-980 and it does everything I could ask of it...But it does not want to work with the RF pieces for some reason. I have called URC and they said there was a problem with some of them but no solution as yet. I have all my equipment in a smaller 5' rack behind my theater chairs and they block the IR going to my xbox. I also have several MX-850's and a MX-3000 to do something with I guess. I have used plenty of harmony's and I do like them but some of my customers want something a bit more custom. I am now getting into RTI after a 4 year hiatus, have a customer with 12 year old remotes and finally time to upgrade. Anyone try their new RTIpanel app? Supposed to be very cool and give a lot of control options...thanks...H. Roark


----------



## MikeSp

First a Philips Pronto and later a Harmony 780 -- did not find either acceptable for my needs and gave them to Goodwill as donations. While everyone but me wants to push ONE button such "DVD" and the HDTV, pre-pro, amplifiers, BD-player, etc. ALL turn on and the movie plays, etc. My preference is to turn on each piece, one at a time, so I have 8 remotes sitting on the coffee table next to my listening/watching position.

MikeSp


----------



## colin.p

Even though this is an old thread, I thought I may as well post something. I have been a member for years, but I think this will be my first post (I rarely post, just read).

I bought an RS 15-2116 years ago and programed it with a JP1 cable - it works great, even after all these years, and does everything I need it to do. It even outlived two Harmony 659s (they both had a problem with the keypad button contacts wearing out, probably could fix them with some conductive paint but never got around to it). The RS, however, has had absolutely no problems of anykind.

However, since buying a new LG 42LK450 last January, it has gotten a little bit confusing for my wife to use, as well as still having to use the WDTV Live's remote.

A week or so ago, I was in Costco, and lo and behold, they were selling the Logitech 650. So I bought one and it brought back pleasant memories on how easy the 659's were to use. But at less than a third the price of the 659's. I hope I can get more than 2 years of work out of this remote, but if not, I can buy a new one, or go back to the old reliable RS.

edit: hey this is actually my fifth posting, didn't think I had ever posted here.


----------



## phillihp23

Two Logitech Harmony One Remotes.....for me


----------



## ozar

For me, it's two _URC WR7 Universal Remote Controls_, and one _Harmony One_ remote.

The Harmony unit is okay, but I very much prefer the URC WR7 remotes and use them pretty much exclusively these days! :T


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have the Logitech Harmony 1100. It works great for me! No problems what so ever! Does all the input changes correctly. I just have to get the ps3 adapter.


----------



## epereira

I have two Logitech Harmony One remotes - one for the living room and the other for the bedroom. I have had both for several years now and the only issue I have is that in order to program them you need separate accounts with Logitech (one account for each remote). It would have been nice to only log in once and select which remote I want to program but that is a small bone to pick


----------

